# Ideas for part or full livery glasgow/lanarkshire area?



## Ollie83 (10 June 2015)

Hi there new here! Looking for suggestions for part/full livery within 15 miles of Bellshill?

Work full time so can't do DIY. Could get to yard probably 3-4 times a week so thinking may need full livery? 

Would prefer a small quiet yard, definitely not a riding school, as horse is an older ex-racer. Also wouldn't mind a working farm or even someone that offers livery from their home as I have done this in past.

Ideally with good off road hacking, full turnout in summer, daily turn out in winter. Not too fussed with a school although a small outdoor would be fine 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lintel (15 July 2015)

I do believe Ross Dhu has a full livery place available. They are in Quarter just outside Hamilton.
I did work experience there a few years ago and can say that the horses their are some of the best looked after horses I have seen and the hacking is phenomenal! 
Good Luck!


----------



## alainax (15 July 2015)

I used to live in bellshill and kept my horse full livery at southburn farm in Netherburn. Horses extremely well looked after, immaculate yard, lovely outdoor school and cross country course in summer. A little bit of road work for hacking though, but I guess that's pretty common.


----------



## Ollie83 (16 July 2015)

Hi lintel I did contact them and facilities and yard looked amazing! Unfortunately out of my budget tho  :-( alainax could you pm me prices for southburn? Also do you know what the winter turnout is like there? My horse is an ex racer and he doesn't do well when stabled. Weaves and chews any wood he can see!


----------



## Ollie83 (16 July 2015)

alainax I would not have been far from you when you were in bellshill! I'm in viewpark


----------



## Jingleballs (22 July 2015)

There is a new yard opening just along from Ross Dhu - https://www.facebook.com/westsunnysideequestrian?pnref=story


----------



## debserofe (23 July 2015)

Ross Dhu may not be the cheapest but everything is included so, whereas you may get somewhere else where the base price is cheaper, add up all the extras and they no longer seem cheap and Ross Dhu no longer seems expensive!


----------



## Ollie83 (23 July 2015)

Thanks jingle balls and debserofe for suggestions.  Unfortunately after having my horse for a few weeks he has chewed all of the wood at back of my friends stable and this is him only stabled for a few hours at a time!! Hate to think how he'll cope at a full livery yard over winter when he will be stabled from around 5-6 pm until next morning. 

So now thinking he will cope much better if he can live out all year. He is a good doer for a tb and has previously wintered out fine. Now on hunt for somewhere that will offer 24/7 turnout but with option to pay extra for cover on days I cant manage up! Which I realise will probably be very difficult :-(


----------



## Jingleballs (24 July 2015)

Try Sauchenhall in Cumbernauld.  The horses can live out most of the year (from memory mine lived out April to December).  If you don't want your horse stabled they have a few large barns that the horses live in in their herds with hay bales - I kept my horse stabled but others chose to put their horses in the sheds and were happy.  Also, their grass livery covers the cost of adlib hay plus feed.


----------



## Ollie83 (24 July 2015)

Thats weird jingleballs I just contacted kirsty at sauchenhall today!  She's going to get back to me over weekend as may have something   fingers crossed! So did you livery there then? Did you find it ok? Pm if needed.


----------



## Jingleballs (25 July 2015)

Ollie83 said:



			Thats weird jingleballs I just contacted kirsty at sauchenhall today!  She's going to get back to me over weekend as may have something   fingers crossed! So did you livery there then? Did you find it ok? Pm if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I liveried there for a year and a half.  Only left as we moved house and it was too far.  Fields are really well maintained with much better turnout that most other yards in the area.  Good for hacking and everyone is very friendly. PM if you have any more questions.


----------

